# Cubase 10.5.10 maintenance update is out



## zolhof (Feb 3, 2020)

Steinberg - Creativity First


Cubase 10.5 Updates and Downloads




www.steinberg.net





Not included in the release notes (no idea why) but this update fixed an issue where VST3 plugins would unexpectedly max out the CPU. Some of my Plugin Alliance stuff was affected but this update fixed it. Also, track archives no longer lose their routing when exported and expression maps can now be imported via the "Import Tracks from Projects" dialog.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 3, 2020)

hmm, I'm getting this strange error during the update:






Already tried to install the latest Library Manager, but it didn't make any difference, fails at some point while either installing or attempting to use the "helper" whatever that is


----------



## mjsalam (Feb 3, 2020)

Same error here.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 3, 2020)

You can just grab the update from here - no need for the Manager:-









Steinberg - Creativity First


Cubase 10.5 Updates and Downloads




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 3, 2020)

That isn't the problem. the actual Cubase updater is failing 3/4 of the way through with that message. Its doing something under the covers related to Library Manager and failing. I have since tried to completely uninstall cubase and reinstall with full installer and that also fails at the same place.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 3, 2020)

and by the way you might be confusing Library manager with download manager. Too different things. The Library manager is the thing causing the problem.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 3, 2020)

Worked for me - I just grabbed the update straight from that page a few hours ago and it worked first time (I didn't use Library Manager at all). Starting Cubase it re-scanned all my plugins which took several minutes, but since then it's been running perfectly all day. Catalina 10.15.3.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 3, 2020)

glad to hear it. Steinberg forum has a lot of people complaining about this problem on OSX. if you're on mac I don't know why or how it worked for you, but obviously there is something wrong with their new installer and apparently doesn't effect everyone.


----------



## rollasoc (Feb 4, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Steinberg - Creativity First
> 
> 
> Cubase 10.5 Updates and Downloads
> ...



The latest version is worse for me, a track I was mixing at the weekend, which is 90% CPU on 9.5 and close to 100% on 10.5.0, won't play at all or is glitchy in 10.5.10.

Very disappointed. Going back to 9.5 for the meantime. 10.0.50 has the same issue, so I will see what it is like when the final 10.0.60 gets released.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 4, 2020)

What’s weird is that I installed dorico 3.1 no problem a week or two ago but now I can’t install that without problems either. Somehow this latest cubase installer jacked up my system


----------



## mscp (Feb 4, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> The latest version is worse for me, a track I was mixing at the weekend, which is 90% CPU on 9.5 and close to 100% on 10.5.0, won't play at all or is glitchy in 10.5.10.
> 
> Very disappointed. Going back to 9.5 for the meantime. 10.0.50 has the same issue, so I will see what it is like when the final 10.0.60 gets released.



are you on mac/pc?


----------



## rollasoc (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm on PC (Windows 10 Pro). I went through the track last night and removed each send effect one by one. The only one that made a difference was Waves Abbey Road Chambers which knocked my average CPU usage down by about 18%. 

Though I had rendered all the midi to audio before mixing, actually removing both Kontakt instances and Superior Drummer 3, knocked it down about 1% too.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Feb 5, 2020)

I also have performance issues with Cubase 10 Artist.
The best performing and most stable version I've ever had was the Cubase 7 elements ... But now I need more VSTs and tracks, so I try to solve these issues.

It is worth trying to set the CPU affinity to normal or low for Cubase and also switch off the first few CPU cores in the task maganer. I have 8700K, HT is on, I switched off the first four cores and it seems a little bit better now.

May not help, but it's worth a try.


----------



## ricoderks (Feb 5, 2020)

After update I had an old reoccurring problem:
midi tracks don't connect to the right instrument channel when creating or reopening project.
Man...2020


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> After update I had an old reoccurring problem:
> midi tracks don't connect to the right instrument channel when creating or reopening project.
> Man...2020



Really? I've not updated yet.

Anyone else confirm this is happening?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 5, 2020)

How are you W10 users - update and operation smooth?


----------



## CoffeeLover (Feb 5, 2020)

win 10 
before i upgrade i always run the maintainence on the steimberg licence key manager and then i restart the computer and i open steinberg download manager and download the update and install and set cubase to always run as an administrator. 
the update proscess was no problem but i dont know if the update has any stability changes. 
the cpu is still around 45% when idle.
on version 10 it was bareley 5% i think the two latest version of cubase 10 was the best version of cubase ive had and i started on cubase 9. 
im quite new to the cubase game and still learning.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 5, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Really? I've not updated yet.
> 
> Anyone else confirm this is happening?



Not here. Remotes, VEPro, Omnisphere, Kontakt, BBCSO and Sine routings are all preserved. My projects are fine, old and new.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 5, 2020)

The VST3 bug fixed in 10.5.10 has no relation to performance issues and won't improve the CPU consumption of plugins that are hungry by design. Some very specific plugins (ie. Black Box HG-2 and ACME Opticom) were abnormally maxing out the CPU when no audio signal was received, when in fact they were supposed to be suspended. That's fixed now. 🙏

I couldn't notice any performance degradation (or improvement) on cues migrated from 10.5 to 10.5.10. If you are experiencing big performance drops (not a few %) try isolating plugins or instruments routed to heavily processed groups, until you find the culprit. Get in touch with developers and let them know that a DAW update broke their plugin. Spam the s--t out of Steinberg support. Yeah, it sucks to troubleshoot things but if you don't care enough, they won't care at all. 

Cubase idles at 1~2% here. 45% is not normal... update drivers, uninstall bloatware, turn off onboard crap that you don't use, disable CPU C-States or any power management that could mess with your CPU (research the optimal/safest settings for your mobo, check dozens of sources, talk to people with similar specs). Some OS tweaks that could impact performance, perceived or not:


Set power plan to Ultimate Performance
Create Firewall inbound/outbound rules and block Cubase10.5.exe, vst2xscanner.exe and VST Connect UDP ports 51111, 51112, 51113
Create Antivirus exclusions: VSTPlugins/VST3 paths, PACE/eLicenser, Steinberg (ProgramFiles, ProgramData, Users/AppData/Roaming)
In Cubase, Studio Setup settings: 32-bit float, Multi Processing on, ASIO-Guard high level, audio priority set to boost

Don't take any of this as gospel, it's all trial and error. DAW updates are a gamble, that's why I have mirrors of my system in case something goes horribly wrong. Learned the hard way, now it's just a few minutes of downtime and we're back to business.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Not here. Remotes, VEPro, Omnisphere, Kontakt, BBCSO and Sine routings are all preserved. My projects are fine, old and new.



That’s good to hear because this bug has been around for a long time. A template rebuild is something I do not want if it is still happening. When I create a new Rack Instrument, it never connects to the correct midi track. So once I create one, and it’s the wrong assignment, I delete the midi track and rack instrument, and then do it again. And again. And again. Until it creates the correct midi track with VEPro rack instrument. If I don’t do this, and instead change the instrument on the midi track, when I restart, It forgets it’s connection. It’s the only work around I have come up with. I’m convinced that rebuilding my template will fix it... providing the problem has been fixed. And considering some people have it and some don’t, I’m not sure about it yet.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Feb 5, 2020)

[LIST said:


> [*]Set power plan to Ultimate Performance
> [*]Create Firewall inbound/outbound rules and block Cubase10.5.exe, vst2xscanner.exe and VST Connect UDP ports 51111, 51112, 51113
> [*]Create Antivirus exclusions: VSTPlugins/VST3 paths, PACE/eLicenser, Steinberg (ProgramFiles, ProgramData, Users/AppData/Roaming)
> [*]In Cubase, Studio Setup settings: 32-bit float, Multi Processing on, ASIO-Guard high level, audio priority set to boost
> [/LIST]



i already had the powerplan set to never and high and all the C states disabled
but these other tweaks made a considerable positive change,CPU is back to normal again.
cup of coffee for you mate!
thanx alot!!


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 5, 2020)

zolhof said:


> In Cubase, Studio Setup settings: 32-bit float



I've heard 64-bit float is better to VST3


----------



## zolhof (Feb 5, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> That’s good to hear because this bug has been around for a long time. A template rebuild is something I do not want if it is still happening. When I create a new Rack Instrument, it never connects to the correct midi track. So once I create one, and it’s the wrong assignment, I delete the midi track and rack instrument, and then do it again. And again. And again. Until it creates the correct midi track with VEPro rack instrument. If I don’t do this, and instead change the instrument on the midi track, when I restart, It forgets it’s connection. It’s the only work around I have come up with. I’m convinced that rebuilding my template will fix it... providing the problem has been fixed. And considering some people have it and some don’t, I’m not sure about it yet.



Wasn't this addressed in some 10.0.x update and required a total rebuild of the template in order to stick? My current template was created in 10.0.50 and I'm not experiencing any of these issues. In your case, it's broken to a point that you can't really avoid rebuilding. Totally sucks, I know, you have my sympathy hehe

I was expecting to see proper HiDPI implementation by now, support said it was going to be added "soon" as one of their top priorities. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Wasn't this addressed in some 10.0.x update and required a total rebuild of the template in order to stick? My current template was created in 10.0.50 and I'm not experiencing any of these issues. In your case, it's broken to a point that you can't really avoid rebuilding. Totally sucks, I know, you have my sympathy hehe
> 
> I was expecting to see proper HiDPI implementation by now, support said it was going to be added "soon" as one of their top priorities. Fingers crossed!



Now is probably the time for me to try out a template with Expression Maps. I’ve been flirting with the idea for a while and if I’m gonna do a whole rebuild, I might as well try a drastic change. Sadists. The lot of us.


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 5, 2020)

On W10 the update from 10.5 to 10.5.10 works but when cubase is restarted, some VST instruments are transferred to the black list (in particular kontakt 6, which is not normal). I had to reactivate them. It had happened to me with Massive X several months ago. Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## J-M (Feb 6, 2020)

Still no proper HiDPI support?


----------



## resonate (Feb 6, 2020)

can anyone please check if this issue is solved? 

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/vi...2&p=885265&hilit=Quick+controls+issue#p885265


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey there - great list - I'll check this. One that was NEW to me is this. Was that BLOCK Cubase 10.5?


_Create Firewall inbound/outbound rules and block Cubase10.5.exe, vst2xscanner.exe and VST Connect UDP ports 51111, 51112, 51113_


Is there a YT vid on how to check all these?


----------



## zolhof (Feb 7, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey there - great list - I'll check this. One that was NEW to me is this. Was that BLOCK Cubase 10.5?
> 
> 
> _Create Firewall inbound/outbound rules and block Cubase10.5.exe, vst2xscanner.exe and VST Connect UDP ports 51111, 51112, 51113_
> ...



Hi Rob, search for "Windows Defender Firewall with Advanced Security" in the Start menu, you can then add rules to prevent unauthorized network traffic. I block anything that can introduce latency, including Cubase:

Inbound




Outbound





You add rules by clicking on "New Rule" (top right) or double-clicking any existing entry. You probably already have VST Connect listed. Whenever I need to authorize a plugin that doesn't have an offline authorization, I temporarily allow the connection by editing the Cubase.exe rule. 

Sorry, I don't know any YT video on the subject, but it should be pretty straight forward. Feel free to reach out if you have any questions. Best!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Hi Rob, search for "Windows Defender Firewall with Advanced Security" in the Start menu, you can then add rules to prevent unauthorized network traffic. I block anything that can introduce latency, including Cubase:
> 
> Inbound
> 
> ...




Very helpful - thanks a lot!!!


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 7, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Hi Rob, search for "Windows Defender Firewall with Advanced Security" in the Start menu, you can then add rules to prevent unauthorized network traffic. I block anything that can introduce latency, including Cubase:
> 
> Inbound
> 
> ...



is this useful if I'm always offline?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 7, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Hi Rob, search for "Windows Defender Firewall with Advanced Security" in the Start menu, you can then add rules to prevent unauthorized network traffic. I block anything that can introduce latency, including Cubase:
> 
> Inbound
> 
> ...




Hey there - maybe a dumb question but if I have 3 slaves (vepro 7) streaming samples over my network - would doing this cause issues there?


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 7, 2020)

VEPRO uses different Ports. But why u wanna block the Ports to communicate with Steinbergs VST CONNECT ? is there any proof it somehow disturbs Cubase performance?


----------

